# ACT: Saturday arvo - somewhere!



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

G'day Red, Im very keen for some fishing on Saturday arvo, any of those locations sound good. I will be able to confirm wether i can make it or not by tomorrow arvo but should be ok.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

PM sent mate...


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Paff, you've gotta come mate and show us how to get a COD!  I would be super keen however my sis is down visiting from brisbane this weekend and im out unfortunately. If you guys manage to get into some fish i will be thoroughly pissed  Good luck though..


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm tossing up a Jindabyne day trip on Saturday - depending on the forecast of course. Various weather websites I've visited have told me Saturday will either have showers clearing, 1 to 8 degrees (not too bad), or snow showers, -6 to -1 degrees (you've got to be f$#%&*g kidding! :shock: ).


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

PM to Red was regrading scabbing a lift! 

Very keen for Burinjuck but just as happy for LBG, as for showing you how to catch a Cod pfffttt... You have the wrong bloke man, it was just an innocent by catch... Honest!

Squidder come to the Juck!

Ayone else keen?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

The only way i know of to get there is going through Yass out onto the highway then few k down the road there is a left hand turnoff which takes you straight down past Woolgarlo, if u keep going it takes you straight to the main basin.

will send mobile # now Red.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Hmmm,

My scanner has gone haywire but I tried to take a digi photo of a map from a Fishing Magazine, basically should still be able to get to Wollgarlo, not sure if it is the best place to go though... Lake Burrinjuck Leisure Resort is located there ( I think ) and should have some place to launch.

Anyone been there lately?

EDIT : Good link to a map of sorts -
http://www.lands.nsw.gov.au/_media/land ... rs_Map.pdf


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Yeah Paff was there just after new years, Woolgarlo has plenty of good area to launch from. I didnt have much success from there off the bank but it had plenty of options for a yak. When your on the road to Woolgarlo that is the same road to get to the main basin of Burrinjuck at the recreational reserve, im not too sure how good for launching it is down there i havent seen the main basin with the lower water levels but would say that would be ok for launching as well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

Its about an hour and a half drive to Burrinjuck SRA fom the southern suburbs of ACT, maybe a little more.

Could be a bit far just for an afternoon paddle.

Why not try catains flat dam? I believe theres some trout in there and the scenery is awesome.

If you're interested i can post details of exact launch location, possibly 4wd needed tho


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTNCuOkAABpfgAAQQIcWEKgAEIA/79+AIACVCJkQ9TJtQAAPRBE9JoZFNPUyD0Qemo0nEy06DqWCbFoBHleQORXG1cbtGcvYxDTep6ixTMsQyIFHkiN8Ba6JVqhbk7CY6LL6MjiDRPVKEYLITezkeE1TNC+idPkOLnxVe9g/AAIsuVGWI4NQAA7LZpqFdKTnyzd2jRGea2VC/i7kinChIGaFcdI=


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

yep, id be interested in Craptains Flat. Less driving= more fishing


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

I just want to fish somewhere new so im up for anywhere!

Even good old LBG ( Not new though is it? )


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> Willing to give Cap's flat a go if others are interested - particular since we'd be looking at a 2pm start, and 4:45ish when it starts getting dark.
> 
> What else is in there Allan?
> 
> Red.


Leigh,

I dont fish for natives in winter because of a precautionary principle due to there being scientiffic evedence of the having breeding failures due to stress, so over the winter and spring period there is only trout in there :wink:

My pathfinder is cactus ATM so would require a lift, so if Jason or Craig or anyone else can take my yak I'd be keen to go.

Its about 40 minutes drive to CF dam and it's a very steep sided dam so should be reasonably protected from windy conditions, unfortunatly its just out of the nice bit of google earth, but there is 2 options for launching in this stocked put & take designated trout water :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWe5EkREAABHfgAAQUIGAAokBEIo35b6gIABkNU8p6mnkp6no0Jkw9KeoRGibU9RgQMgHpPAxRtO7aitSeLwhQoFhaX2TZ0zBopJFAuW1/kgfoMRdMpcmqJFbjBdhnFLD55zigrMV4dk1nLK+ZPDyBEYCahD5AEGY4JcXckU4UJDuRJER


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> Funda said:
> 
> 
> > only trout in there
> ...


Yeah that must be a first, no redfin. I have got a "guide to stocked lakes and dams in nsw" book here (i thought i had lost it somehow) and it seems to be stocked with all natives and a natural spawning population of brown and rainbow trout and has carp, but no redfin :shock: :shock:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi guys, I've been keen to fish Jindy ever since I moved to Canberra, so I'm going to stick to my original plan, even though it will be a bit on the miserable side weather-wise. I'll take my bait fishing gear as well, so at least if I get blown off the lake in the yak I can still soak a few baits and hopefully get something for the smoker.  Hope you can get a lift from someone else Al :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcBxWt4AABrfgAAQYIMAECBkEIA/79+gIACVCKeKep6mRkAA0eo0Iqf6CCMk2k0NMZI9RkRCQAnVLTbM525Xln2vusgjzaIW0cHMN40N2dAIghUHTfLmT4KSTB2CEgCE6nP9Ns8WJvievZraEYg8Q3aeeS/tiYqKvV0NpaqcEDjDyrVi+JG90410hOYGRqpN1fw+AgtFxHpxGCjKSSbDuivQm/i7kinChIYDitbw


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I bought a ripper polar fleece zip-up balaclava in my lunch break, and some more thermal pants, I'll wear my waders and diving gloves.....and I'll probably still give myself an upppercut when I get there for being so foolish for even considering fishing at Jindabyne :roll:

If I catch 1 fish it will be worth it................................


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

I have come to an arrangement with Allan to get him and his yak out there so all is well so far, looking forward to it!!!!   

Squidder- youll be right mate, rug up with those thermals and with all the action youll have with all those big browns and salmon you wont even notice the cold  8) 8)


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Good onya Craig, and good luck to all the Captains Flatters!  I'll let you know how many fish I haven't caught sometime in the arvo :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

OK so the flat's a goer then, and wont be a lot different to jindy weather wise anyway :lol:

I'm really hoping (fingers crossed) that the water clarity will be reasonably clear after all the rain, it's surrounds are very natural and the streams that run in are usually very clear, so everything should be ok.

I cant get much info out of anyone out there so hoping thats a good sign :wink:

What time you want to head off Craig?


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

*Trying to find some information* :

Small section on captains Flat Dam stocking program -

http://www.tams.act.gov.au/__data/asset ... apter2.pdf

More stockng info -

http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/archive/news- ... aks_record

Notified trout Stream -

http://www.fisheries.nsw.gov.au/recreat ... out_waters

General fish information -

http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets ... 006-07.pdf


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Getting very twitchy too, but as I am coughin' and splutterin' with Canberra's latest lurgey, I will have to give it a miss. Hope to flick some softies around LBG as soon as I get rid of the bark. Tight lines to all who go

Cheers

ave


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> Give me a yell on the mobile if we can't be found.
> 
> Red.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Mate it's Captains Flat !!! they still get mail by horse n cart :lol: :lol: :lol:

Remember the old wind up phones? well I hear the pub may be getting one installed next century :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dont be expecting phone service out there :wink:


----------

